# Frogs & Toads > African Bullfrogs >  African Bullfrog Feeding Plan

## Jack

Is this a good feeding plan for an adult male African Bullfrog?
The random smiley face was a colon and a D for Dubias but it keeps turning into a face.

Monday:Nothing
Tuesday:Earthworms with calcium+vitamin powder
Wednesday:Nothing
Thursday :Big Grin: ubias with calcium+vitamin
Friday:Nothing
Saturday:Frozen food(Need help deciding on healthiest option)
Sunday:Crickets with calcium+vitamin

I know that a mouse a week would cause my frog to turn blind so is it OK to feed any of these frozen food items to my frog once a week, chicks, quails, rats, gerbils, rabbits or hamsters. Will any of these not cause blindness if I feed them to the Bullfrog weekly.

----------


## GRABibus

For a mature adult, one time or 2 times a week is sufficient (This is what I do for my female and she is perfectly healthy).
At each meal : mix as you feelwith  nightcrawlers, Dubia roaches, adult locusts (Cut the back legs), crickets.
One mouse every other month or each month is also sufficient.

So much vitamin can be dangerous honestly.
To my adult female (She is 2 years old), I dust 2 insects per week with calcium only, 1 insect every other week with calcium + vit D3 and 1 to insect per month with multivitamin.
An adult doesn't need so much calcium if there is no carency. Calcium is mandatory at higher quantitites when the frog is in a fast  growing process.

----------


## SCF

> Is this a good feeding plan for an adult male African Bullfrog?
> 
> Monday:Nothing
> Tuesday:Earthworms with calcium+vitamin powder
> Wednesday:Nothing
> Thursdayubias with calcium+vitamin
> Friday:Nothing
> Saturday:Frozen food(Need help deciding on healthiest option)
> Sunday:Crickets with calcium+vitamin
> ...


Those prey items are great, but use vertebrates just as a treat. Your frog will live a perfect healthy life without ever eating any of those items (vertebrates)in it's lifetime. It's not necessary to feed vertebrates. Quail for example are fed a high protein wild bird feed. The protein content is 23%, it's one reason they grow so fast, but they are also always running around and exercising (if you will.) Your frog eats the quail, then it just sits there or burrows. This leads to obesity (same as in humans in most cases.) I do use quail, but on occasion (roughly once a month.) Mice (which you didn't list) are fed on a 18% protein diet, but store more fat than quail. Rabbits/rats/gerbil are all in the same league. 

Hamsters (I won't even touch that subject, lol)

Edit: The differences in vertebrate and invertebrate diets are more complex than just high fat content though.

----------


## Ben Harrison

bullfrogs should eat one green tree python a day as they are highly nutritious and will certainly not die

----------


## SCF

Another thing to keep in mind, it's going to be hard to get your frog to cooperate with you with a feeding schedule. Normally they make their own times when they want to eat.

----------


## Jack

I don't think that will be hard he eats like a monster.  :Frog Smile:

----------


## SCF

> I don't think that will be hard he eats like a monster.


It will slow down later when it reaches adulthood.

----------


## Jack

> Thanks for that addition to this thread Ben, it surely helped me. 
> 
> Another thing to keep in mind, it's going to be hard to get your frog to cooperate with you with a feeding schedule. Normally they make their own times when they want to eat.


So is there any vertebrates that I could feed him once a week?

----------


## SCF

I pm'ed you with a complete nutritional composition of whole vertebrate prey (excluding fish.)

----------


## SCF

I should also add it's not mice that can/may cause blindness in your frog. It's the fat build-up, so this pertains to all high fat feeders.

----------


## SCF

> bullfrogs should eat one green tree python a day as they are highly nutritious and will certainly not die


I hope no one takes this seriously.

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> bullfrogs should eat one green tree python a day as they are highly nutritious and will certainly not die


Ignore this comment. I'm hoping that it was meant as a joke because it isn't of any help to the OP.

----------


## Jack

> I should also add it's not mice that can/may cause blindness in your frog. It's the fat build-up, so this pertains to all high fat feeders.


Is there any large prey items that are not high in fat? Mabey such as chicks, quails etc?

----------


## Jack

> Ignore this comment. I'm hoping that it was meant as a joke because it isn't of any help to the OP.


Actually there is a video on youtube of a bullfrog eating a baby green tree python but obviously the owner didnt know what they were doing.

----------


## Jack

> seriously though you have to feed it five rabbits every 2 minutes so you pretty much just have to live off the government to earn money as all your time will be took up with feeding the huge monster so forget about wife and kids and friends your life partner is a frog for 20 years + now


Excuse me?

----------


## SCF

He's just trolling. I'm sure moderators will do their thing.  :Wink:

----------


## ejh805

A wild troll appears!

Not a very good one though.

----------


## Ben Harrison

just kidding guys

----------


## Jack

WHATS HAPPENING TO MY THREAD????  :Frown:  :Frog Surprise:  ITS TURNING INTO A WARZONE!!!!

----------


## Ben Harrison

you just got pokeqouted ohhhhhhhh snap

----------


## SCF

Truffs, I have some more information for you that might help, I'll take some pics.

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

I've taken care of that jerk and reopened the thread. He will not be back.

----------


## Jack

Thanks I don't get what his problem was.

----------


## SCF

Thanks Grifs. Here's a great example of why you don't need to use any rodents/fowl as a weekly staple. 

The quail was born yesterday, it's actually fairly small at 8 grams. The Madagascar hisser is a full grown adult. 



It would only take two hissers to be more food than a newborn quail chick. If your interested, I could weigh other insects as well for comparison.

----------


## Jack

Is it easy to breed madagascar hissing roaches? I already breed dubias so if you could weigh them that would be useful also I dont think I could feed my frog a baby quail now that ive seen that pic its so cute.

----------


## SCF

> Is it easy to breed madagascar hissing roaches? I already breed dubias so if you could weigh them that would be useful also I dont think I could feed my frog a baby quail now that ive seen that pic its so cute.


I'll weigh some and post pics. Yeah, like I said in Emily's thread, it's not fun to cull or feed off quail. I do it on occasion due to bad hatches or birth defects. The quail in her thread and this one here will go to people as pets.

Edit: Hissers are easy to breed.  :Wink:

----------


## Jack

Oh good. I would have felt sorry for them babies.

----------


## SCF

Here is an adult dubia's weight.

----------


## Jack

Thanks for that. My bullfrog is still just a baby so I have plenty of time to prepare what I will feed it when it's fully grown. Here's a picture of it now just as I am about to change his water bowl. I have to change it daily because he does all his business in there which is great because the rest of his tank doesn't get messy. Everyone on the forum who I've asked thinks its a boy which I am very pleased about. :Big Grin:

----------


## Lynn

Wow , problem solved - and Truffs gets the thread back. Phew !
I'll be getting get back to tree frogs now!  :Big Grin: 
Lynn  :Butterfly:

----------


## Heather

Just pooped in to see how things are going and found this.

Guys, please try and help the new members. A little humor is okay, but let's not steer them in the wrong direction which could lead to an ill or dead frog.

Seems all is resolved now. Thanks!

----------


## ejh805

> Just pooped in


 :Glee:

----------


## Jack

Well at the minute mine is only a baby at around 3 inches long so how often would you recommend dusting insects with calcium and vitamin? I currently dust every other day with a combo of calcium and vitamin like I was originally told. Is this ok? The product is Komodo Amphibian Insect Dusting Powder. It would be really helpful to me if anyone could look this up and tell me if I am using it correctly. I presume I am though because that's what I was told to do when I first got it.

----------


## Lija

no it is not ok and that is why i think all those mixes with ca and multivitamins is not something to be used. Fast growing baby needs more ca/vitd3 then vitamins and if you use combo powder he'll get too many vitamins that would lead to not-so-good things, but at the same time he won't get enough Ca that would lead to also not-so-good problems. so you need following schedule:
 every second feeding use Ca/vit D3 and once a week multivitamins, but not together. my favorite product line is repashy, their powders are very fine and covers insects/worms very nicely, but reptical ( for Ca/vit D3) is great too. i don't know what is available around you, but look for ca supplements that would have vit D3 as well as separate multivitamins.

 will look for your supplement in a minute

----------


## Lija

i wasn't able to find contents if that powder you have, would you be able to post a pic of it ( should be on a bottle), based on a description is is a mix of everything = not so good, but i might be wrong, hard to say without knowing what is inside.

----------


## Jack

> no it is not ok and that is why i think all those mixes with ca and multivitamins is not something to be used. Fast growing baby needs more ca/vitd3 then vitamins and if you use combo powder he'll get too many vitamins that would lead to not-so-good things, but at the same time he won't get enough Ca that would lead to also not-so-good problems. so you need following schedule:
>  every second feeding use Ca/vit D3 and once a week multivitamins, but not together. my favorite product line is repashy, their powders are very fine and covers insects/worms very nicely, but reptical ( for Ca/vit D3) is great too. i don't know what is available around you, but look for ca supplements that would have vit D3 as well as separate multivitamins.
> 
>  will look for your supplement in a minute


 Please could you recommend to me and actual product (not brand) that is a good calcium and d3 combo and another for multivitamins. If you could recommend a few then that would be helpful because you probably get different stuff where you live.

----------


## Jack

Is the exo terra stuff good? They make a calcium powder, a calcium+d3 powder and a multivitamin powder. Take a look on the exo terra website under nutrition in the products section.

----------


## Lija

yeah exo terra is a good stuff, i'm looking for some links for repashy

----------


## Jack

Ok so how many times a week would I use the exo terra calcium+d3 and how man times a week the exo terra multivitamin and on how many insects? 

Remember this is for a baby frog about 3 inches long. 

Also it says on the calcium powder and the multivitamin powder that its suitable for reptiles and amphibians but on the calcium+d3 powder it says suitable for reptiles. It doesn't even mention amphibians. Will it still be ok?

----------


## Lija

ok repashy: 
-ca/vit d3 REPASHY SUPERFOODS :: SUPPLEMENTS :: CALCIUM SUPPLEMENTS :: SuperCal MeD -
-vitamins ( my very favorite by far) REPASHY SUPERFOODS :: SUPPLEMENTS :: OTHER SUPPLEMENTS :: SuperVite -


Repti Calcium® with D3
Exo Terra : Calcium + D3 / Calcium + D3 Powder Supplement
Exo Terra : Multi Vitamin / Multi Vitamin Powder Supplement
Rep-Cal Supplements

 but there are so so many different ones

----------


## Lija

it doesn't matter re what is written, i use same stuff for all. 
as i said before go every second feeding with ca/vitd3 and once a week multivitamins.
 do you feed every day? then you can do:
 mon/wed/fri  - ca/vit d3
tue/thurs/sat - nothing
sun- multivitamins

----------


## Jack

I think I'm gonna go with the exo terra stuff coz its easily available in Uk.

----------


## Jack

Ok. Thanks so much you have been a great help and saved my frog. I'll buy some of Ebay now. Over the next few days until it arrives will he be ok just to use that calcium and vitamin stuff?

----------


## Lija

you're welcome
 don't worry about it, one day here, one day there, no need to go ocd about it :Smile:  you can use your powder meanwhile or nothing, it is all good.

P.S. your tank and a frog is very nice, but keep in mind if that is actually a male your tank the way it is now will be good not for long lol the guy might be twice as big in a month  :Smile:

----------


## Jack

> you're welcome
>  don't worry about it, one day here, one day there, no need to go ocd about it you can use your powder meanwhile or nothing, it is all good.
> 
> P.S. your tank and a frog is very nice, but keep in mind if that is actually a male your tank the way it is now will be good not for long lol the guy might be twice as big in a month


Yeah I know lol here are some pics to compare his growth. First one was when I first got him second one is him 2 weeks later. I haven't got a tank for his lifetime setup yet. I'm just using that one coz its a spare since Chip my fish just died.   :Frown:  Also he is very active and buries himself in random spots but sometimes not on the heat pad. Can he feel where the warmth is or does he just go in random spots?

----------


## Lija

yes he feels warmth, he goes where he want to, warmer/colder, your tank is so empty, do you want to put some plastic plant? they're cheap  :Smile:  and the dude will feel safer too  :Smile:

----------


## Jack

Of I will try. I have tried caves and hides with my frogs but they never bother. They seem to just like burying themselves. Do you think another one of the plants thats in the cane toads tank do? (The terrarium on the right of the pic)

----------


## Lija

> Of I will try. I have tried caves and hides with my frogs but they never bother. They seem to just like burying themselves. Do you think another one of the plants thats in the cane toads tank do? (The terrarium on the right of the pic)


 sure, they burry themselves usually under something, so a plant ( hanging or standing) is a perfect hide.

----------


## SCF

Lija has you covered. I could be missing it in your other threads, but how old is your frog?

----------


## Jack

> Lija has you covered. I could be missing it in your other threads, but how old is your frog?


I don't know. Its 3 to 4 inches long. I have had it almost a month. When I got it from the pet store it was tiny, less than an inch and that was only 3 weeks ago. Hopefully from this you may be able to tell but my guess is about a month since it morphed from a tadpole.

----------


## Jack

My little guy seems to be doing well but since I'm still a noob at bullfrogs I still have a few more questions.

1. Will he ever stop croaking? It's not to bad but kind of annoying when trying to sleep.

2. Why does he keep digging under his bowl with his head sticking out? That's not where the heat mat is. I'm worried that he isn't getting adequate heat and won't be able to digest his prey.

3. Does exactly 4 inches sound like a healthy size for 1.5 to 2 months old.

4. I dust food with calcium+d3 every other day and once a week with multivitamin but one thing I'm still not sure of is how many of these prey items do I dust at each feeding? It it all the food of just one or two insects? I have been dusting about half of what he eats on the days when his food is supposed to be supplemented.

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

Personally I love to hear mine croak. It isn't very loud, but not even my Pacman calls wake me.

They dig under the water bowl to hide and be cool. Also their is more moisture there.

Your frog is growing well.

I dust a little bit on every prey item whenever providing a supplement that day it is due.

----------


## Jack

> Personally I love to hear mine croak. It isn't very loud, but not even my Pacman calls wake me.
> 
> They dig under the water bowl to hide and be cool. Also their is more moisture there.
> 
> Your frog is growing well.
> 
> I dust a little bit on every prey item whenever providing a supplement that day it is due.


Really, every food item?
Well I'm not going to argue because I know your like a frog God. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
And yes I was desperate for a croak when I was trying to sex it but now I know its a male I just want him to shut up. :Wink:

----------

